# are my terns breeding?



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

well today before i ate my turkey my 2 tern were chasing the small tern away then when i left and came back the small one is dead now i see that the terns are always togetther and are swimming in circles and opening there mouth and they swim in circle? i need help


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

No their not,try posting in the piranha breeding forum you may get more help there.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

did their colors darken?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like they are fighting

add another piranha to the mix (non tern)


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

why is that i need to put a different specise in?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

not diff. species just more fish if you have the room.how big are youre terns anyway?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to breeding section


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

well my terns so far have been doing absolutely everything together they have been chasing each other around forever. and usually when u turn on lights my terns would freak and go crazy but now they just dont mind it and they keep on chasing and do watever they do.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

o yea there about 7 and 8 in heres a pic


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

let me go get sum more updated pics o yai forgot to mention there color did darken a bit and does it matter that the smaller tern is from paraguay river?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They dont look to dark to me in the picture,sorry sounds more like normal behavior.
I could always tell by the tail with reds, would turn solid black


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

no thats not a recent pic my parents took the digi cam they wont be back soon so i cant take pics but they seem to get darker but for sum reason the big one is much darker then the other one? is it not a match?


----------

